# updae on Zarita



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi folks. An update on Zarita. Her physical therapy is on going. Her knee and hock are really still very stiff. The good news is when she is in the underwater treadmill she walks on that leg. She has a swing out gait, but it is still being used. Yesterday, and today she actually used it at home while walking. It certainly is not a normal gait but I am pleased she is finally using the leg. She still limps very noticeably, but I don't really care. She goes in tomorrow for her one month check-up with the surgeon. I'll be interested to see what he says. The PT doesn't believe that she will ever bend that knee or hock, more than we have done with stretching and message. I'll keep you in the news.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

It's a long road for her,but glad to hear she's improving.Good luck with the check up


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad top hear she is improving. Let us know what the doctor says


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Update: Really bad news. Tissue is not holding, and the knee is right back where it was in December, and March. You could see where the suture 'hole' was 3x bigger than it was in March. Vet very upset. He is going to bring up this case with other vets, and see if there is anything he can do. I hesitate to have her under go any more surgeries. I WISH I knew if she was in pain. She is 9 yrs old and has a bad heart and collapsted trachea. Poor girl. They (clinic) carried her in, in her carrier. They had a dog in their care that became infected with the flu while at the clinic for surgery. They had no idea until it was too late. Several dogs have come down with the flu that were there unfortunately. My vet came in smelling of that liquid hand sanitizer!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh no! So sorry for this set back!! I pray there is no other bad news such as developing that flu. I know you will do whatever is best for her.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have an app't with my regular vet Monday at 5:30. A consultation only---no dog. I really need more ideas about what to do. My feelings now are to leave her be. I would love it, if you all would tell me what symptoms do dogs show when they are in pain. That is the only reason that I would consider more surgery. Would some of you that are in the veterinary world please tell me what some of the more subtle signs of pain are.? I know trembling, and panting are some of the more obvious ones. Thanks so much.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am so sorry Susan! Is there a vet school near you that might have another opinion?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I wish I could help you, but I surely don't know any answers. Just wanted to say my thoughts are with you as you search for answers to know what's best for Zarita. She's in good hands.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh Susan, how dreadful. Is there a specialist that you can have an appointment with to discuss options? I work in behaviour and a few times the Vets have given the behaviour dogs pain meds to see if there is a discernible difference in behaviour on/off pain relief. Sending you both much support as you continue this journey.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

It sounds silly but what I have always looked for is the spirit of an animal. I grew up on a hobby farm. I've known so many animals. I could tell when they had more fight and when it might be time to just let them be as comfortable as possible. I'm so very sorry. This is so hard. I'm crying for you having to go through this. I wish I could help but you have to follow your heart and instinct.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Many thanks to you all. I had a visit with my regular vet yesterday, without Zarita. Between the both of us, I have pretty well decided against anymore surgery. Z will be kept on pain meds plus her other heart meds the rest of her life. Dr said that her holding her leg up WAS a sign of pain. Soooo thus that decision. She is still enjoying life, barking at squirrels, rabbits, birds etc. Loves to lie in the sun. I still have to hear from the ortho man, but I think he will accept what I have decided. (Doesn't have a choice) He has been so supportive and nice to me. Again many thanks to all.


----------

